# 500 Servlet Exception



## leslyekahn (May 24, 2005)

Has anybody encountered this message? Some people in my office are trying to get access to the USCIS Case Status Service Online Login, but get the 500 Servlet Exception message, and lots of lines of code.

I'm not a programmer, and I'm confused. Is this a problem on our side or the USCIS? We've tried to find a Tech Support Number for the USCIS, but can't find one.

The website address in question is https://egov.immigration.gov/cris/jsps/login.jsp.

Here's the code:
500 Servlet Exception

javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: Cannot find bean under name user_type_cd
at org.apache.struts.taglib.html.OptionsTag.getIterator(OptionsTag.java:407)
at org.apache.struts.taglib.html.OptionsTag.doEndTag(OptionsTag.java:232)
at _jsps._login__jsp._jspService(d:\web\egov\war-dir\cris\jsps\login.jsp:75)
at com.caucho.jsp.JavaPage.service(JavaPage.java:75)
at com.caucho.jsp.Page.subservice(Page.java:506)
at com.caucho.server.http.FilterChainPage.doFilter(FilterChainPage.java:182)
at com.iba.fw.filter.AccessControlFilter.doFilter(Unknown Source)
at com.caucho.server.http.FilterChainFilter.doFilter(FilterChainFilter.java:88)
at com.caucho.server.http.Invocation.service(Invocation.java:315)
at com.caucho.server.http.CacheInvocation.service(CacheInvocation.java:135)
at com.caucho.server.http.RunnerRequest.handleRequest(RunnerRequest.java:346)
at com.caucho.server.http.RunnerRequest.handleConnection(RunnerRequest.java:274)
at com.caucho.server.TcpConnection.run(TcpConnection.java:139)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)

Thanks.

Leslye
Atlanta, GA


----------

